

Jx9: A direct competitor to Lua - xtremejames183
http://jx9.symisc.net/index.html

======
losnggenration
While the language & feature-set might be a direct competitor to Lua, the
license may make it a non-starter for many.

Lua: MIT: can be used in closed source software.

Jx9: Symisc Public License (basically the Sleepycat license): Very similar to
the GPL in that all source code using it must also be open source upon
distribution. Otherwise, a license must be acquired at some unknown price to
use it in commercial software.

~~~
xtremejames183
I think the Jx9 license is correct and acceptable for open source softwares
since many open source projects embed BerkeleyDB which use this kind of
license.

